# Microsoft.Office.Interop.Excel ASP.NET



## Lukex (Jun 27, 2007)

Hi,
I have an ASP.NET 2.0 application that automates Excel 3003 using Microsoft.Office.Interop.Excel. I set Excel visible to check the code. It runs fine on my machine.  But Excel does not show up on the server when I run it there (Office was recently installed on the server).  I get no errors and the application appears to run. Here's the code that creates Excel:

Imports Excel = Microsoft.Office.Interop.Excel
Public Class OfficeReports

    Public Shared Sub Reports(ByVal CurrentUser As String)
        Dim xlApp As Excel.Application
        Dim xlwb As Excel.Workbook
        Dim xlCalc As Excel.XlCalculation

        '--- Start Excel
        Try
            'Grab a running instance of Excel.
            xlApp = CType(Marshal.GetActiveObject("Excel.Application"), Excel.Application)
        Catch ex As COMException
            'If no instance exist then create a new one.
            xlApp = New Excel.Application
        End Try
        xlApp.Visible = True
        xlwb = xlApp.Workbooks.Add

Excel never becomes visible. Does anyone have any ideas on how to track down this problem?

Thanks,
Wendell
.
.


----------

